# Nokia bites the KitKat!!!



## powerhoney (Dec 11, 2013)

> According to a report in The Verge, the previously leaked, mysterious Nokia Normandy is an Android handset. Known internally under several different codenames, the device is said to be developed as an equivalent to the low-cost Nokia Asha range.
> *i.imgur.com/RcIbvL3.jpg
> 
> The Nokia Normandy allegedly runs heavily modified Android version – much like in the case of the Amazon Kindle Fire range. The OS will allow the handset to run popular Android apps, thus addressing a major shortcoming of the current Nokia Asha lineup.
> The Nokia Normandy development is described as going at “full steam ahead”. The handset is reportedly planned for a release in 2014. However, with Microsoft’s acquisition of Nokia's devices & services units all but completed, we are yet to find out what the Redmond giant’s plans for the Normandy are.



Great news, guys!!! 
I am hyper ecstatic for this!!! 
I guess they finally realized what's good for them... Just wish that this could have happened before Micro$haft acquired them... 
Source: Nokia Normandy is reportedly a low-cost Android phone - GSMArena.com news


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 11, 2013)

android?? i guess it would be just a rumor.

praying for it  to be a success asap


----------



## RohanM (Dec 11, 2013)

I want lumia 920/925 with android inside...


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 11, 2013)

I want any nokia made phone with Android


----------



## $hadow (Dec 11, 2013)

Still a rumor. But I am enjoying kitkat as of now


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 11, 2013)

Definitely a rumour.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 11, 2013)

Would rather like android selling like windows in markets !


----------



## avj (Dec 11, 2013)

this will be killed once microsoft takes over


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 11, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> I want any nokia made phone with Android



+infinity to this...


----------



## rish1 (Dec 11, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> I want any nokia made phone with Android



Legend____ Dary Nokia N9   - killed by Mr.Flop

Supports Meego , Android , Salifish ,


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 11, 2013)

Only time will tell....


----------



## rish1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nokia Normandy .Nokia A110 .. yo yo 



if you've been following the news lately,
then you might have come across the
rumors about Nokia working on an Android
phone of some sort. The Nokia Normandy,
as it is being referred to, is believed to be a
rather modest handset running a highly
modified variant of Google's mobile OS.
Also, it might have been already scrapped
according to recent reports.
Yet not long ago, the reliable source known
as @evleaks suggested that the Nokia
Normandy project might actually be still
alive and kicking . And he could be on the
right track now that we seem to have
benchmark data for Nokia's rumored
Android device.
The hardware data for a phone labeled as
the Nokia A110 appeared on AnTuTu,
indicating that the handset has a
Snapdragon processor, a 5MP camera, and
a screen with a resolution of 854 by 480
pixels. Furthermore, the tested device runs
Android 4.4.1, according to the leak. That's
all in terms of specs that the screenshots
reveal.
Of course, having all this information does
not guarantee that this alleged Android
phone by Nokia will ever materialize. We
could be looking at test data from a
scrapped prototype device of some kind.
But of course, today's leak also suggests
that Nokia is not totally against launching an
Android phone of its own. Guess we'll just
have to wait and see what's in Nokia's plans,
but if the Nokia Normandy is meant to see
the light of day, than we might get to see it
in the flesh next month at MWC. 

*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/105340-image/Nokia-Normandy-AnTuTu.jpg 

 *i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/105343-gallery/normandy-leak-jan-13.jpg


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 8, 2014)

Not just rumors they DO have thousands of Lumia running android ready for market as backup plan !

btw there was a thread on this (2-3 month old might be)



rish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why too much ENTERS


----------



## rish1 (Jan 9, 2014)

enters ? don't know copy pasted in opera mini maybe bad formatting..


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2014)

About f***ing time.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 9, 2014)

If Nokia had entered the Indian market with android before..the likes of Samsung and Sony would have still been stuck behind.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 9, 2014)

Maybe its one of those prototype models that we'll never see them in retail versions. Companies make a lot of it and some of it stay behind. That's a possibility.


----------



## amjath (Jan 9, 2014)

You guys want to know why Microsoft bought Nokia
Microsoft saw this coming, Nokia testing android on their device
Nuclear options: Microsoft was testing Surface Phone while Nokia experimented with Android | The Verge

So nothing gonna happen.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> You guys want to know why Microsoft bought Nokia
> Microsoft saw this coming, Nokia testing android on their device
> Nuclear options: Microsoft was testing Surface Phone while Nokia experimented with Android | The Verge
> 
> So nothing gonna happen.



But these rumours are new so why is Nokia still testing Android on it's phones??


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2014)

its just a rumour guys.microsoft will take over nokia in few weeks and do you think microsoft will produce android phone,that will be the most stupid thing to think of lol.where as nokia producing android smartphone outside microsoft that ain't happening because nokia cannot produce any mobile phone with nokia brand for next 2 years according to the contract.so just don't build up your hopes for a mobile which won't see the light of day. 
it seems like someone got hold of this rumour and now they are feeding it maqking it big.wasting everyone's time.
heck we already have so many android smartphone manufacturers selling mobile phones so darn cheap,yeah i know competation reduce prices but i don't see competition reducing prices of the phone even less as they are aleady selling pretty cheap.
about that normandy prototype my opinion is ,it actually looks ugly with that big bezel at the bottom but its just my opinion,no hard feelings.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 9, 2014)

i want Jolla to come back like old nokia.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 9, 2014)

All the feel good about Nokia is alright but dont forget the negatives. Eg. Why would Nokia always give subpar specced handsets? The explanation that it is enough does not hold water because that severely limits future upgradability.

And what about the practice of putting selected features into selected handset models but never producing a single model that has it all? Or not having a linearly additive feature set along the price range?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 9, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> All the feel good about Nokia is alright but dont forget the negatives. Eg. *Why would Nokia always give subpar specced handsets?* The explanation that it is enough does not hold water because that severely limits future upgradability.
> 
> And what about the practice of putting selected features into selected handset models but never producing a single model that has it all? Or not having a linearly additive feature set along the price range?



care to elaborate??


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> care to elaborate??



Case in the point N97. Inadequate internal memory preventing much needed software updates.
N8. As much beautiful as it was it could not get full OS updates and had to do with lite versions due to limited internal memory.

The CPU too could be considered a step below par because it did not have much reserve power.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 9, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Case in the point N97. Inadequate internal memory preventing much needed software updates.
> N8. As much beautiful as it was it could not get full OS updates and had to do with lite versions due to limited internal memory.
> 
> The CPU too could be considered a step below par because it did not have much reserve power.



of-course cpu were not powerful enough to run an android os(just an example), the ram was insufficient to run an android. but those specs were enough for symbian os. leave the past. it is long gone. n97& n8 internal memory? what was wrong there?


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

Engineering prototype of Nokia Normandy leaks in a live photo - GSMArena.com news



> Rumored specs for the Nokia Normandy include Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 SoC, 4” FWVGA, 5MP camera, and Android 4.4.1 KitKat. The low-cost smartphone is *tipped for a launch during MWC 2014 next month in Barcelona.*


Seriously


----------



## kaz (Jan 13, 2014)

I might get a Nokia Android Phone..Excited


----------



## moniker (Jan 13, 2014)

Snapdragon 200! Facepalm. So it will be a competitor to Karbonn Titanium s5?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> Engineering prototype of Nokia Normandy leaks in a live photo - GSMArena.com news
> 
> 
> 
> > Rumored specs for the Nokia Normandy include *Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 SoC*, 4” FWVGA, 5MP camera, and Android 4.4.1 KitKat. The low-cost smartphone is tipped for a launch during MWC 2014 next month in Barcelona.



Entry level Android maybe  ?


----------



## afterlife (Jan 13, 2014)

this news is almost as good as the news I got in this weeks CES fest!! 

I wonder if everyone has heard of the "block" phones made by the Dutch designer on youtube (the link is below). 

Well Motorola teamed up with them to work on this project..

Phonebloks - YouTube

but the CES event revealed that the Chinese company ZTE has been working on modular phones for ages! They even brought the prototype in cases   cheap phones with modularity!! c++ anyone??

heres the link : 

ZTE ECO-MOBIUS modular phone concept at CES : Gizchina.com


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 13, 2014)

If its going to replace Asha series, then it would great, with price of 7-8k........


----------



## amjath (Jan 13, 2014)

Android-running Nokia Normandy spotted once again - GSMArena.com news


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> If its going to replace Asha series, then it would great, with price of 7-8k........





Asha series has overpriced phones IMO. And Nokia advertising them as "smarter" phones just makes it worse.

Only if the rumored Normandy has good optimisation like the Moto G, then it could be a dark horse in Nokia's race to survival in market.


----------



## amjath (Jan 14, 2014)

more news more light on Normandy, this time showing colors
Nokia Normandy shows its color range in a leaked image - GSMArena.com news


----------



## $hadow (Jan 14, 2014)

it would be bad if after ts much hype it would turnout to be only a rumour


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2014)

What if it is not Android but just Series 40 evolution that looks like that?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> What if it is not Android but just Series 40 evolution that looks like that?



That would be a massive fail looking from consumers point of view. They tried to improve the S40 but let's face it, s40 should have been discontinued with symbian itself.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 14, 2014)

i agree if after so much hype they comes with non-android phone then people will start more ranting on them


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2014)

Even if it did turn out to be Android, it may just be following the pattern at Nokia - N9, 808 and then this Normandy


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 18, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Even if it did turn out to be Android, it may just be following the pattern at Nokia - N9, 808 and then this Normandy



Hope that doesn't happen!!!


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 18, 2014)

And...
Is this the same Meltemi platform that was axed? It was supposed to be based on Linux. Some people consider Android to be Linux.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 18, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Even if it did turn out to be Android, it may just be following the pattern at Nokia - N9, 808 and then this Normandy



808 was nothing like N9.. N9 got the worst treatment by that eflop.. 

btw Rajeev suri (Indian) is being considered as  the new ceo of Nokia


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 23, 2014)

I too wish it just happens!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 28, 2014)

Nokia's Android Based Phone 'Normandy' Spills Its Specs, Gets Listed Online | iGyaan.in
Another leak.


----------



## moniker (Jan 28, 2014)

Dual core cortex A5 with 512 MB RAM. Even Sammy has better sub 10k phones.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 28, 2014)

moniker said:


> Dual core cortex A5 with 512 MB RAM. Even Sammy has better sub 10k phones.



how do you know its a dual core cortex a5 genius.?  its not mentioned


----------



## moniker (Jan 28, 2014)

rish said:


> how do you know its a dual core cortex a5 genius.?  its not mentioned



Yep sorry Snapdragon 200 8225Q is quad core cortex A5. That's still crap anyway, unless it's priced at around 6-7k.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 28, 2014)

moniker said:


> Yep sorry Snapdragon 200 8225Q is quad core cortex A5. That's still crap anyway, unless it's priced at around 6-7k.




And how do you know that it is a 8225Q sir ?

first its not even confirmed whether it is a snapdragon 200 .. And snapdragon 200 is a class not a chipset...

even if it is a snapdragon 200 what makes you think it is 8225Q and not 8610... 
which btw is 
dual core cortex A7 with Adreno 302

same chip used in xperia E1..


----------



## moniker (Jan 28, 2014)

^ Well, the whole thread is mere speculation. We don't even know whether such a phone will be commercially available or not. Snapdragon 200 8225Q Wikipedia page lists Nokia Normandy as one of the "utilizing devices".

*en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snapdragon_(system_on_chip)#Snapdragon_200

This "source" seems to hint that the phone will have 8225Q soc.
*gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/noki...ndroid-smartphone-talk-476445?site=gadgetsweb

The point is all the rumours indicate that it's going to be a low end device, it will get me really interested if it does come with 8610 or better chip.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 29, 2014)

^^ those rumors suggesting quad core was way too long ago before the genuine leaks started... later it was just told that it might have snapdragon 200.. 
secondly as you can see previously it was.said it is 8225q ( not by evleaks ) which is a quad core , now it has been confirmed it is dual core so that previous rumour was wrong.. as far as I know nokia Normandy cannot have 8225 or any cortex A5 chip...

reason being it was made on 45nm which has been discontinued from production 6 months ago... there is no cortex A5 on 28nm so you can be  10000% assured that this will have minimum cortex A7 with adreno 302 or higher than that..

cortex A5 is dead

even 512 mb ram on kit Kat will be more than enough ... so even if priced for 7k this will be a very much capable device

even the performance seems great. 

*gsmarena.com/nokia_x_aka_normandy_pops_up_on_browsermarks_database-news-7686.php


----------



## rish1 (Feb 14, 2014)

*PRICE REVEALED *

*110$ = Rs 6800 *

Price is right as in vietnam Lumia 525 retails for 160$

which is RS 10,000 same price in india..

Nokia X A110 (Normandy) is priced in Vietnam


this is surely going to be a success at this price


----------



## powerhoney (Feb 14, 2014)

Whoa!!! At that price this looks super dellish!!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

wow. that is really good for budget minded people.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2014)

If you spending 10K then save up and get Moto G for 14K. Better option and worth it. This I don't really like this.


----------



## raviTy (Feb 17, 2014)

People will go crazy buying this phone!
For a 10k price point very good Nokia!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> If you spending 10K then save up and get Moto G for 14K. Better option and worth it. This I don't really like this.





raviTy said:


> People will go crazy buying this phone!
> For a 10k price point very good Nokia!


 
it is 6.8k to be precise.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 17, 2014)

*----------------------PRICE UPDATE---------------------- *



It is also trying to keep the Nokia X price as low as possible. The latest rumors suggest the Nokia X will cost about  * INR 6,500* or €80 and will be released around the IPL in India in April, backed by a massive marketing campaign.

Nokia sends Nokia X Normandy to developers in India - GSMArena.com news


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nokia X is there to replace the Asha series. So is the price of the handset.


----------

